# Medical exam - orthotics



## n-o19 (1 Dec 2015)

Hi, new member here, sorry if this question has already been covered but I couldn't find an answer.. I have a question concerning the medical exam; I passed it recently and answered yes to having orthotics, so the medical tech gave me a form to be filled out by my podiatrist. My question is, can having orthotics disqualify you from the selection process? I have orthotics as a preventative measure only (I had a small discomfort in my knee because of a flatfoot). No prior injuries whatsoever and no pain/difficulties at all. Can a flat feet be an issue? As well as the minor discomfort in my knee? Thanks! 
p.s i'm in the process to become an MP if that helps.


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2015)

n-o19 said:
			
		

> My question is, can having orthotics disqualify you from the selection process?



You may find this discussion of interest,

rejected
http://army.ca/forums/threads/44960.0;nowap
"I was rejected by the canadian forces because of the simple fact that i wear foot orthotics."

Looks like the original poster got in,

"Well boys it looks like I will be joining you on the 15th in Saint Jean, just got the call today. Its been a long road but i've finally made it."



As always, best to contact Recruiting.


----------



## n-o19 (1 Dec 2015)

Thanks, but now i'm a bit more concerned. I've had my orthotics for about a week now. Could I just call the medical tech and tell him I decided to not wear orthotics, given that I chose to have some by myself in the first place and not on recommendation?


----------



## Scarlett (2 Dec 2015)

n-o19 said:
			
		

> Could I just call the medical tech and tell him I decided to not wear orthotics, given that I chose to have some by myself in the first place and not on recommendation?


I went for my medical in November and I had orthotics as a child and then only got a new pair 4 months ago. I explained that I have lived about 15 years without them and decided to give them a shot to see if they could improve my running. The med tech explained that it doesn't matter if I've had them for 5 days or 5 years, once you get them the form has to be filled out and sent in. I sent mine off about a week and a half ago so I'll post again once I find out the verdict on my medical.

Good luck.


----------



## mariomike (2 Dec 2015)

It seems to have worked out for "rejected", although not without a bit of a delay, "10+ months. Damn orthotics."


----------



## n-o19 (2 Dec 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, I appreciate it. I spoke with the medical tech. today and he assured me that orthotics are not going to be a problem. I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Scarlett (31 Mar 2016)

I said I would post here when my medical came back approved. I had it back in November and it was finally approved this month. Success with orthotics!


----------



## Partrees (1 Aug 2017)

So, I'm just going to get right into it.

My Chiropractor told me that the CAF used to deny people if they needed orthotics and I was wondering if it was still true, or if they are accepting people that need them now.

Also, the other thing is I have had 2 shoulder surgeries, but I got my surgeon to fill out the form saying that my shoulder was alright now, but I was wondering if that could disqualify me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2017)

Partrees said:
			
		

> Also, the other thing is I have had 2 shoulder surgeries, but I got my surgeon to fill out the form saying that my shoulder was alright now, but I was wondering if that could disqualify me.



Shoulder Injury  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/92268.0

Separated Shoulder - problems?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13747.0

Shoulder Surgery and Upcoming medical  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115262.0

etc...

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## FinnO25 (14 Aug 2017)

Hi all, so recently my chiropractor has said I need orthotics for my shoes, and I am just wondering will this be acceptable at BMQ?


----------



## FinnO25 (14 Aug 2017)

I am so sorry I just found what im looking for.  :-\ :-\ :-\ :-\


----------



## mariomike (14 Aug 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> Hi all, so recently my chiropractor has said I need orthotics for my shoes, and I am just wondering will this be acceptable at BMQ?



Are Orothotic inserts allowed in Basic? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/33431.0


----------

